
Creating Org mode sparse trees in Emacs and organice - preek
https://200ok.ch/posts/2020-02-09_creating_org_mode_sparse_trees_in_emacs_and_organice.html
======
celeritascelery
I just started using organice a few days ago. I was very impressed. I am
hoping it can replace Joplin as my mobile note taking app. Only thing it
really lacks is text level search.

~~~
dannyrosen
Why did you decide to replace Joplin?

~~~
celeritascelery
Because I use emacs on the desktop. But I was never able to find a good org
solution on mobile and Joplin was just about everything I was looking for.

~~~
matthberg
Have you looked at Orgzly, and if so why didn't you go for it? I'm asking
because I'm considering switching to Org mode for notes and looking for a good
android client.

[http://www.orgzly.com/](http://www.orgzly.com/)

~~~
edlinfan
I use Orgzly and find it quite nice.

The main difference seems to be that Orgzly is a native Android app, while
Organice is a (self-hosted) web service that happens to render nicely in a
mobile browser.

I didn't to run a a whole separate server just so I could edit my org-mode
files from a phone, so I like Orgzly better. But YMMV.

Lately I am trying to migrate to just running the native emacs on my phone
with Termux :>

~~~
preek
You're right that Orgzly is a native app, but you're spot on in that organice
just happens to render nicely in a mobile browser. You also don't have to run
a 'whole separate server' to use it.

organice is a progressive web app and specifically built for that purpose.
More on this in the docs:
[https://organice.200ok.ch/documentation.html#orgcc693e5](https://organice.200ok.ch/documentation.html#orgcc693e5)

As for the installation of it, there's no server required. More on this in the
docs:
[https://organice.200ok.ch/documentation.html#orgfa38071](https://organice.200ok.ch/documentation.html#orgfa38071)

Having said that, please continue to use whatever works best for you^^ I just
wanted to clarify these points.

------
gdsdfe
As a side note the company is rather interesting, it's basically like an
Incorporated team.

~~~
preek
Thank you for checking out 200ok^^

~~~
gdsdfe
I like the idea, I'm wondering how it came to be? And whether it can be
replicated.

